#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Exploring Bali July 2012

## terry57

I've just returned from a glorious 6 weeks playing around in Bali. As per usual much of it was spent on the Beach so I'll kick it off with a few random scenes. Enjoy.

----------


## terry57

Beach soccer is all the rage in the later afternoon.

----------


## terry57

The lads get into it.

----------


## terry57

Old dude just hanging out.

----------


## terry57

Getting married on the beach is popular and supplies some nice eye candy for the punters.

----------


## terry57

Flying kites is all the go and in a later thread I'll present the annual Bali kite festival where massive kites soar.

----------


## terry57

These young tourists didn't mind having a bit of fun and this is another reason to enjoy the beach. Great vibes abound.

----------


## aging one

Another good travel thread coming from Terry, I sure do wish our family gets back again soon.

----------


## terry57

Where I stay there are a few bars that crank up for the sunset. Live music everywhere and cheap beers. Great stuff.

----------


## terry57

This is my drink of choice. A boutique brewery is brewing this Dark Wheat beer. Bloody lovely stuff and cheap at a buck and a quarter.

----------


## terry57

Have a really nice garden around my hotel full of flowering water lilies.

----------


## good2bhappy

excellent as usual

----------


## SEA Traveler

Good start with the photo thread t57.  looking forward to some more of your nice photo shots.

----------


## Latindancer

Good shots Terry. And there appear to be native bees in Bali.

----------


## Bettyboo

I like the look of that beer...  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

That beer is a pretty good one. We can get it here too in the supermarkets.

----------


## terry57

A couple of mates sitting around shooting the shit drinking a few beers while his kid plays in the sand. Dam nice way to pass a few hours.

----------


## terry57

These locals rent surfboards and beach chairs. In the arvo they crank out the chess and would give you a run for your money. Plenty of time to perfect there skills also multi lingual having perfected many languages. Smart buggers these guys.

----------


## gusG

Good on ya Terry. Keep it up.

----------


## terry57

Local business men having a cool lemonade on the beach.

----------


## terry57

Another one of the local bars on the Beach where I stay. The family atmosphere is brilliant as there is usually zero trouble with everyone one just chilling out and enjoying themselves.

----------


## terry57

This girl was playing in a event put on by one of the local hotels as a reward for there work. An all girl team in front of my favorite watering hole. 2 guys crank out some awesome tunes each arvo while I exercise my eyes.  Don't get much better.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

It all happens on this beach and this arvo the locals where cranking up a bit of Hindu worshiping as they like to do on a very regular basis. Quite amusing really as all of a sudden out of the blue one will hear the music firing up and a flash mob of Balinese rock up to do there thing.   The klu klux clan would love it.

----------


## terry57

That duck might be enjoying the show at the moment but he's heading for a date with the great goose in the sky. Those chickens are shitting bricks as well.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Beautiful pics.

Am I the only one who doesn't know WTF arvo means?

----------


## terry57

I'm on my bike today and headed to a famous surf break called Balangan,  this is not an easy place to find unless your in the know. Consequently its remained a low key beach with cracking waves and no modern development.

----------


## terry57

The new beach umbrella's are a new addition simply because the locals can make some money renting them out. Cashed up tourists are now coming here just to hang out watching the surfers. bloody lovely place.

----------


## terry57

> Am I the only one who doesn't know WTF arvo means?



Australian slang for " afternoon " misskit.

----------


## terry57

Balangan beach 40 minutes away from kuta, one could be anywhere. All wooden buildings catering to surfers who do day trips,  many stay overnight to get the morning waves. Very clean unpolluted area.

----------


## terry57

Wooden buildings only on this beach. Hope it can stay this way for a few more years yet.

----------


## terry57

Ground Zero, surfer headquarters.

----------


## terry57

The previous photos where on the left as I walked down those steps and this is looking right. A restaurant isolated away from the rest which gets business from lazy tourists that cant get down the beach.

----------


## terry57

I've zoomed in on that rock and it seems to be a good spot for fishing. That's kuta in the background.

----------


## terry57

World famous Ulawatu. Always a pleasure to visit this spot and hang out.

----------


## terry57

One does not need to surf to enjoy this spot. Just sit on the hill and get into the beers if you want. Million dollar views for nothing.

----------


## terry57

I have a great zoom on my little camera and can just sneak up on these dudes.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

These guys like beer.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rawlins

Great photos Terry. 

How many times you been to Bali now?... Plans for retirement there?

----------


## terry57

Thanks mate, cheers.

----------


## terry57

> How many times you been to Bali now?... Plans for retirement there?



First in Bali in 79 and lost count of my times back. 

I'm going to pull the pin in January and split my time between Bali, Thailand, Malaysia and Perth.

Cant come quick enough,  hope I die before I run out of money though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I reckon there's not to many white eyes that have visited this place. I found it down a goat track in the middle of no where. Bloody lovely.

----------


## terry57

My trusty horse. Rented this little beauty for $ 3 per day. Friggin joke innit. Bugger took me hundreds of K's around the joint banging down dirt roads and the like.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Wearing your helmet, Terry?...


Awesome pics, bro...

----------


## terry57

I've wandered back into the big smoke and snapped this friendly little bugger on the 4th floor. One of the reasons I keep returning is because of the friendliness of the locals. They remain untainted by tourism which is a rare thing to find in this world.

----------


## terry57

Mobile 7/11 on the side of the street.

----------


## terry57

This guys running a bike repair shop on the footpath. Gota love it.

----------


## terry57

Yep He can fix your flat Tyre for you no probs at all.

----------


## terry57

Bali is a clean place. The locals pack all there rubbish up and the boys are up early picking and sorting it all out. I see these guys everyday.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Great thread, Terry. I have a friend who is thinking about moving to Bali. He wanted to know if $300,000 US would get him a good house. I only know the beach there, and have no idea re availability or cost of housing. Any thoughts?

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks again Tezza for sharing your travel experiences with us.

Great stuff matey.

----------


## terry57

This is a brand new hotel, the sort that I never stay in as I go for the old style with large gardens. Anyway they put out a special for $ 40 bucks per night so thought I'd just book it for 2 weeks in November. Looks a tad sussed from the outside but once in side it was OK. Cant complain for $ 40 bucks in a delux room. Camp ground in Perth is $40.

----------


## terry57

Legian festival. Very dangerous for me as it was 4 days of live music, a plethora of different foods and cheap boutique beer. Took me 5 weeks to get over it, more on that later.

----------


## terry57

> I have a friend who is thinking about moving to Bali. He wanted to know if $300,000 US would get him a good house. I only know the beach there, and have no idea re availability or cost of housing. Any thoughts?




I've been checking out real estate over there even though I'm not in the market, My mate has a great house over there that he bought 6 years ago now for 180k.

$ 300K will buy one a very nice house or condo, as per usual location is the key to the price, closer to the beach and up goes the price.

The really great thing about Bali is that one can legally own a house but not the land. What the government has done is provide a legal avenue where one buys the house on a lease usually 25 years . Depending on the price one pays for the house to the length of the lease granted and one can legally sell it on.

As far as extending the lease if one lives that long after purchase I'm not to sure.  

Many people from all over the world own houses in Bali and I've never heard of someone coming unstuck unless they had done a backdoor deal with a landowner.

Do it legally and its sweet.

Google up " bali advertiser " its the main tourist rag over there and has lots of info and properties for rent and sale. 

I'd suggest your friend gets a retirement Visa, cost 1k for 12 months multi entry and rents a gaff there.  Heaps of really nice places around,  $400 a week would get him a 2 bed house with pool and all the fruit.  Cheap gaffs can be had for $100 a week. 

He can then spend his time looking around deciding if Bali is for him, its not for everybody.  If he likes the beach scene its game on. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Many thanks, Terry. Green already sent. He's a beach guy, and has been to Bali several times. He's been living here in the PI for a number of years, but is ready for a change and has a fair bit of cash banked from work in Iraq, and is ready to retire. Fifty, in great shape, single, and a good nest egg. Laid back guy, loves the beach, plays a mean slide guitar, and loves that beer. Sounds like Bali to me......I'll pass on your info.

----------


## terry57

These boats take punters out for a ride for a few hours snorkeling over at Sanur which is another resort area.

----------


## terry57

I'm out on the street walking usually by 6.00AM. The cleaners are shinning the streets.

----------


## terry57

Everyone digs in to keep the streets clean. Great stuff.

----------


## terry57

This lady is giving the clean street a big thumbs up. Brick paving is the in thing these days.

----------


## terry57

Urm, think I'll pass on the mushies thanks. Mad enough already.   :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

> Great thread, Terry. I have a friend who is thinking about moving to Bali. He wanted to know if $300,000 US would get him a good house. I only know the beach there, and have no idea re availability or cost of housing. Any thoughts?


The simple answer is yes. Villa's tend to be the way to go at the moment. A mate bought a smallish 3 bed villa with pool for $160k near nusa dua. 

Twice that for a place in legian or seminak. Then if he wants remote the prices will drop on the east coast. Another mate spent the best part of a million building a mansion in a prime area, depends on location and size.

Terry's pretty much got it right in his answer, though you cannot own the land so there are one or two tricks to get around it. Marrying a local will help, or long term leases. 

Infrastructure and over development are a concern, lack of fresh water on the island. He'll need to do his homework. Start with reading the indo forum, bunch of pricks, but got some good info there. Living in Indonesia | Living in Jakarta Bali Batam Lombok for Foreign Residents and Expatriates

----------


## terry57

Ain't got any hair but I'll still go for a cut and blow for 50K.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The guy that painted this had banged down a gut full of mushies for sure.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Get a few more cans in there ya reckon.

----------


## terry57

Quite a few classic restored Aussy cars getting around. Bloody perler this one.

----------


## terry57

This Ute would be worth big money, what a ripper.

----------


## terry57

I'll be back later.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> Great thread, Terry. I have a friend who is thinking about moving to Bali. He wanted to know if $300,000 US would get him a good house. I only know the beach there, and have no idea re availability or cost of housing. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> The simple answer is yes. Villa's tend to be the way to go at the moment. A mate bought a smallish 3 bed villa with pool for $160k near nusa dua. 
> 
> Twice that for a place in legian or seminak. Then if he wants remote the prices will drop on the east coast. Another mate spent the best part of a million building a mansion in a prime area, depends on location and size.
> ...


Many thanks. I know this guy well - he'll do his research!

----------


## porkhunt

Nice photos Terry,everyones got a smile,i had the special omlet on my honeymoon back in 1983,the mrs got bali belly and i could'nt stop laughing. 
i forget how to tell the difference of a FB and EK holden.

----------


## boatboy

> This is a brand new hotel, the sort that I never stay in as I go for the old style with large gardens. Anyway they put out a special for $ 40 bucks per night


Thanks for the thread Terry
It was your encouraging words several years back that made me embrace Vietnam as a destination so I am following this with interest never having done Bali before as I always considered it to be a bogans paradise and I have enough of them living near me in Australia.

But they can probably be avoided, like I manage to do in Vietnam, Thailand etc by staying in the less touristy areas, so I was looking at private rentals as villa's can be found for around  $30-$50.

What are your thoughts in staying down on the "South Island" around Benoa?

----------


## terry57

^

Benoa is near the port and is surrounded by a tidal area that is exposed at low tide,Lots of mosquitoes around I'd say, there's beaches near by but not of the quality of Kuta. 

I don't like the area, you might. Best to go rent there and hang around a tad.

Regards the bogon Aussies, easy to keep away from them, the further away up the beach from kuta the less you see. I stay  5 k up the beach on Seminyak in a local hotel.  Hardly see any of them which is brilliant. 

The Aussies are good, Many solid Aussie families who are there for family time.  Its only the young tossers running amuk in Kuta and the fly in fly out workers that come over for 2 weeks to get pissed that bring us down. 

Dont worry me as I don't spend my time in the local pubs around Kuta.

----------


## terry57

Many vintage jeeps getting around with many in top condition.

----------


## kingwilly

> having done Bali before as I always considered it to be a bogans paradise and I have enough of them living near me in Australia.


Bali is a huge Island. 

The party crowd are all at Kuta, plenty of more island than just Kuta. As Terry mentioned Seminyak is nice, good food, beaches, shopping, bars etc. Try inland, forests, mountains, rivers and rice terraces, Ubud is pretty, but also busy. East is Sanur nice beaches slightly lower key, then you can go much more remote, east and north.

And then you can jump on a ferry and go to Lombok or the Gilli Islands. Grass huts, no cars, clean beaches.

----------


## terry57

I put it this way, Kuta is to Bali what Pattaya is to Thailand.

Only a fool judges a country by one tiny part of it.

----------


## terry57

One of the vans that caters to the surfing crowd. Good advertising.

----------


## terry57

The dudes are right into there Vespas and trick them out. Check the speaker cut into this one.

----------


## terry57

This cracker has a side car attached with double wheels. Great stuff and usable.

----------


## terry57

Another nice example of a Vespa.

----------


## terry57

There's two boutique breweries in Bali. One is called Stark and one is called Storm both bloody good drops where as the local Bintang  just don't do it for me. Both of these breweries produce some great Ales.

----------


## terry57

Suppose its time to crack on with the Legian festival. There was that much going on its a matter of where to start. There was two stages and this was right on the beach. Bloody brilliant it was and what a spot.

----------


## terry57

looking through the stage out into the surf. Jeez, that's world class in my books.

----------


## terry57

This was the main stage where all the bands rocked out. I love the live bands and hung around here for 4 days. Close to where I stayed so it was brilliant. Just a short stagger home every night.

----------


## terry57

The dude cooking up the corn done a roaring trade and the girls where a bonus.

----------


## terry57

Local taxi dude, Picked up some nice business but not from me. I walked home somehow.

----------


## terry57

This chick was belting out some great stuff.  Sort of shit you need to be there Eh.

----------


## TizMe

> how to tell the difference of a FB and EK holden


EK grill has eight vertical bars instead of six of the FB.

There were other differences as well, but that is the easiest way to tell the diff..

----------


## terry57

Anyway next band is cranking out some classic rock and they where friggin brilliant.
Its crazy the quality of the bands.

----------


## terry57

Night time on one of the nights. Not sure which one though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Anyway I'm a tad pissed up by now and time to have a feed and bolt home whilst I can. The Indian stall was my Savior.

----------


## terry57

I was taking a lot of pics such as this cat was, difference being he was sober and I was completely out of it .  Not a bad pic though.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Anyway, I must pass by a few hotels on my way home, its always as gamble to how long it takes me to reach my gaff. These guys seem to have a hard on for the "Stones" , that was me gone. Extended the hang over but I can afford to blow 4 days out of my life,  the liver must be punished.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Back later. Not a race is it. cheers

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Nice, enjoying this thread and the excellent photos Terry, many thanks.

----------


## johnnybegood49

Terry57, thanks for the info and the pics.  I had never thought about visiting Bali, but your posts have whetted my appetite.  Take care and keep up the good work.  I'm looking forward to rest of your posts and pics.

JBG49

----------


## terry57

Here is the side car hooked up to the tricked out Vespa. Beauty innit.

----------


## terry57

Back to the stage. These guys where from Java and played traditional instruments,
Simply superb and classic musicians.Check out the dudes dreadlocks.

----------


## terry57

The main stage and front entrance with food stalls and what not stretching along the beach. Great location.

----------


## terry57

They had a beauty comp for the young girls. Just a bit of fun and nothing serious about it.

----------


## terry57

In between bands and activities I'd hang out with this dude supplying corn cobs to the punters. Some great eye candy love corn.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Back to the Indian tucker at night. Lovely stuff to soak up the drinks.

----------


## terry57

One more please.

----------


## boatboy

> ^
> Benoa is near the port


When I say Benoa I actually meant here, south of Benoa https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/285073
But the same site has many villas available, cheaper than a hotel up around Legian - Seminyak area as well.

Need a car, but they seem to be around $13 a day online (jimny) so probably cheaper again when there Bali Kresna Rent Car

----------


## terry57

This guy had lots of things going on including an Australian didgeridoo. Talented bugger.

----------


## terry57

These are local guys around 12 years old. bloody hell, they where belting out Pearl Jam riffs, Guns and Roses and assorted tunes that blew the crowd away. They got local gigs around Kuta going on. They will be going places when there older for sure.

----------


## terry57

The lead guitarist came running up to me after there gig for a photo. I was talking to his dad and he told me the kid taught himself the lead guitar in his bedroom, Slash would adopt this guy if he ever heard him banging out his riffs, simply incredible.  They where off to another gig after this.

----------


## terry57

> The same site has many villas available, cheaper than a hotel up around Legian - Seminyak area as well.
> 
> Need a car, but they seem to be around $13 a day online (jimny) so probably cheaper again when there Bali Kresna Rent Car


Highly recommend you give Benoa a big miss and get yourself a villa in Seminyak, so much more happening  around Seminyak where as nothing happening around Benoa.

Regards hiring a car goes, the roads are gridlocked at times, it is a stressful experience driving there simply because the Balinese have there own rules and the traffic situation is madness. 

You can hire a car with driver for very reasonable rates around $50-$60 per day also Taxis are piss cheap.

----------


## terry57

My 4 days at the Legian festival was like this very apt sign.

----------


## terry57

Next day its back to the streets. Some locals ain't got much money and get around on old push bikes. A few years on this one I'd say.

----------


## terry57

Hope he don't need to do perform an emergency break maneuver.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Any one for a sarong.

----------


## terry57

I'm half way across the Island in the middle of no where and another flash mob comes rocking down the road. This lot where off to a cremation.

----------


## terry57

The main North South road is in the back ground,  the cops just closed it down while the party people done there thing. No probs, the locals are used to it and there religion comes first.

----------


## CNF55

Great thread, brilliant photos and best promotion for Bali I have seen in a long time.

Thanks for that. Green sent.

----------


## terry57

The local Servo in the village. They don't need silly things like hydraulic ramps and pits and things.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> Need a car, but they seem to be around $13 a day online (jimny) so probably cheaper again when there Bali Kresna Rent Car


That's the very lowest end of the range, I very much doubt you'll find anything cheaper in Bali. But the prices with driver seem a little high to me, probably because they include petrol. (Roughly $1 p/l) normally I hire an avanza or larger van, serena are good for about 350,000 per day with driver. 

Unless you are familar with driving in Indonesia I wouldn't suggest you hire self drive, Terry's quite correct about how bad the roads are.

----------


## terry57

> Great thread, brilliant photos and best promotion for Bali I have seen in a long time.



Mate, I've said it before.

Bali can be whatever one wants it to be as long as one gets of his arse and puts the effort into getting around the place and interacting with the locals.

Tossers that go there and don't get out of Kuta then shit can the place are just that.

Tossers.  :Smile:

----------


## boatboy

> Highly recommend you give Benoa a big miss and get yourself a villa in Seminyak, so much more happening  around Seminyak where as nothing happening around Benoa.


OK, hint taken




> Regards hiring a car goes, the roads are gridlocked at times, it is a stressful experience driving there simply because the Balinese have there own rules and the traffic situation is madness.


Worse than KL, Penang, Phuket ?
I always hire and drive cars in these places 
I have also rented motorbikes in Vietnam (Nha Trang, Da Nang and Hoi An)
Different yes but never had an issue.

I would like to think I could manage Bali.
Maybe Bali really is worse?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I've already said it once, but feel the need to say it again. With all the posts on TD about negative stuff, it's really a pleasure to see a long picture thread with people enjoying themselves in a great place. So, thanks again for sharing, Terry - lot of envious readers out here in TDland. I haven't been to Bali for years, but it's now back at the top of my list.

----------


## Eliminator

Great pics and stories Terry, sorry can't green you  now but thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

^^ Yes, it is. I've been to all those places and I would still rate Bali as worse.

But probably you could do it, plenty of visitors manage, mainly on bikes. (Plenty die too, about 1 every 6 days or so).

Another consideration is lack of parking, it is chronic because most places assume you'll have a driver who can drop you at the front door or lobby and then stay with the car.

Up to you, if you are familiar with driving in Asia you'll probably be fine.

----------


## GRUMPY

My first Bali trip was in '76. I've been living on & off in Indo since '89 for about a total 13 or 14 years. 

I never self drive in Bali. I never use motor bikes.

----------


## richie22

I have a mate who lives in Legian.He moved there with his surf wear business about 25 years ago and has never looked back.Good photo's bring back some memories

----------


## terry57

> I never self drive in Bali. I never use motor bikes.



I'd never self drive simply because you never see anything as your eyes must be glued to the road. That's one reason, the other reason is its a pain in the arse. I could go on but we would be here all day.

I rent a motorcycle but bring my own helmet from home, wear gloves and proper shoes.  I love the freedom the bike gives me but I'm real careful when I'm riding.

One must ride like the locals and forget about doing it the proper way.

----------


## terry57

Ok then, back to the beach. I have some really nice photos of the surfing industry that stretches for klm's along the beach. Teaching surfing is big business so I'm going to start a new thread just on this subject.  Just a quick look.

----------


## terry57

I've walked 5 klm down to Kuta beach central to check out the Turtle breeding and recovery center.

----------


## kingwilly

> I love the freedom the bike gives me but I'm real careful when I'm riding.
> 
> One must ride like the locals and forget about doing it the proper way.


Which one is it? Ride carefully or ride like the locals?

----------


## terry57

The main life guard tower on Kuta Beach and used as a reference if meeting up.

----------


## terry57

Kuta beach is a breeding area for turtles and they return here regularly to lay there eggs. Because of the tourism locals with the help of Australians established a scheme to collect the eggs and relocate them to this one area so they could hatch safely and then be returned to the ocean. Its been a raging success story and every afternoon at 4.30 pm they allow the children to release them.  Usually 100 plus each day go back in. The most common specie is the Olive ridgly.In this shop at the rear it all happens.

----------


## terry57

Inside that Turtle its full with sand and loaded with eggs.Punters can step up and check out the hatching turtles. Very popular and donations welcome. This is all self funded and sponsored by a few businesses. Cranking up 10 years plus now.

----------


## terry57

Another one of the breeding boxes.

----------


## terry57

The location of the clutches are marked so other clutches can be added.

----------


## terry57

When there all cooked the hatch-lings start digging themselves out and are transferred to buckets.

----------


## terry57

This little bugger had just popped up.

----------


## terry57

After they are collected there placed in these buckets to get there mojo on and released the same day at 4.30pm. Aprox 6 buckets full every day with baby turtles. Bloody brilliant stuff.

----------


## terry57

No shortage of Little Turtles but reality dictates only 1 in 1000 reach maturity hence the importance of the program.

----------


## terry57

Looking into the back of that Turtle. Heaps of clutches in there.

----------


## jons557

> They had a beauty comp for the young girls. Just a bit of fun and nothing serious about it.


So who won the beauty comp?  Did u have a favorite?   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

A favorite pastime for the punters is to pull up a chair grab a beer and relax with the locals. This is a real good scene and no trouble occurs. Bloody good it is.

----------


## terry57

^^
Urm  No,  I didn't want to pick one just in case she was your girlfriend.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

This guy could of been drinking up his profits.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

This cats well tooled up. Don't think I'll mess with him.

----------


## Exige

Great pics! Keep em coming.

----------


## terry57

Bali's finest, friendly bunch are the Tourist Police. Seen them collar a local that lifted a tourists phone. Buried him out the back somewhere I reckon.

----------


## terry57

The large white building is where the Turtles are and I'm walking back up the beach to my area. Approx 5 klm walk on a flat beach at low tide. Its all good, I get exercise, a cracking tan and a bad case of eye strain checking out the local wild life. Next year I will spend June, July, August and September playing around in Bali. Can think of worst places to be like friggin working.

----------


## terry57

This guys a tad old to be building sand castles but what ever EH.

----------


## terry57

All the labor is provided by off shore Indonesians working for rock bottom wages. I break out in a sweat watching them slaving away and forget about occupational health and safety laws. Kidding ain't ya.

----------


## terry57

While the imports work there arse off the locals pursue more sociable pursuits like working amongst the tourists.

----------


## terry57

Development is continue unabated. Great for tourists as there a huge oversupply of rooms which means quality digs for bargain prices.

----------


## terry57

The biggest danger for me is these cranky footpaths. I have nightmares of disappearing down one and ending up in China.

----------


## terry57

So your walking along the footpath at night time pissed up in the dark and the friggin footpath just stops. Funny innit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

The Government are carrying out a cleaning program of the drains.  You cant see it but looking out of that hole was some poor slave who had the grand job of shoveling the shite out of there.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

These two where just mates, they just like hanging out with each other.

----------


## terry57

Biking is becoming very popular in Bali.

----------


## terry57

This bike ain't going to far.

----------


## terry57

The walkway that runs parallel to the beach bars and restaurants that doubles as a highway for motorbikes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

The Bintang supermarket where I go for all my supplies. The traffic is light at the moment, its quite entertaining to watch the chaos once it really gets going.

----------


## terry57

Back at my room knocking the head from a coldie after a big day out. Hey Willy give this great drop a crack.

----------


## kingwilly

Yep, it's a good one. I prefer the dark and stormy version.

----------


## terry57

Entrance to my gaff, its a local hotel with nice gardens and decent rooms. No package tourists or groups get there.

----------


## terry57

Nice open plan reception and good feel to the place. Great staff.

----------


## terry57

View from my room.

----------


## terry57

The local vegy dude rocking up with the goodies.

----------


## terry57

The locals love there dogs.

----------


## terry57

A new 3 wheeler which any Bali guy would be proud of. Nice unit this one.

----------


## terry57

I attended the annual Bali kite festival. It ran for 3 days with over 3000 kites flying with some big money on offer for the best kites in there class. This deserves its own thread as I took many good photos of various kites. This is a taste of the massive kites on offer.

----------


## terry57

Kawasaki had a festival on the go as well. Bali has something going down every other day. Its inspiring. Couple of nice Ninjas for our bike lovers.

----------


## terry57

The Kawasaki shuttle bike. Never seen one of these before.

----------


## terry57

The crappers where situated in the afternoon sun. Jesus, if one had a dose of the shits one would friggin die of heat stroke in there.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## porkhunt

[quote=TizMe;2192319]


> how to tell the difference of a FB and EK holden


EK grill has eight vertical bars instead of six of the FB.

There were other differences as well, but that is the easiest way to tell the diff..[/quo
Appreciate your reply Tizme
Great photo's again T57,those beaches sure look inviting.
Thats a problem i have with Thailand,no bloody waves.

----------


## sunsetter

great stuff, ill go back to page 2 now aand take a look through

----------


## GRUMPY

> Originally Posted by GRUMPY
> 
> 
> 
> I never self drive in Bali. I never use motor bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd never self drive simply because you never see anything as your eyes must be glued to the road. That's one reason, the other reason is its a pain in the arse. I could go on but we would be here all day.
> ...


Ain't that the truth! 

I don't know how many motorbikes I own now, it would be roughly half of the number I've bought.

Great pics, years since I've spent any time on Kuta side

----------


## terry57

Don't think I'll park there then.

----------


## terry57

Exhibition tents for all things related to bikes.

----------


## terry57

The boys playing with there snake.

----------


## terry57

This girl was being prepared to walk around on stilts, shes looks a tad concerned.

----------


## terry57

Long way down.

----------


## terry57

Didn't know bulls could swim.

----------


## terry57

I'll have a few of those before I leave thanks.

----------


## terry57

Another nasty footpath rigged up for a pissed up tourist to plunge into.

----------


## jons557

Terry, thank you!
I imagine creating a thread like this takes a lot of time/thinking/effort!
Now if I could only learn how to send u a green!
I'm new here, and I haven't learned the in's n' out's yet.
Can I green u?
Thank you again for the awesome post- I have been following attentively.  And now, perhaps a holiday in Bali is on the dance card!

----------


## terry57

On my morning walk I spotted this local picking flowers to be added to the morning offerings. They prepare fresh offerings to there gods everyday of the year.

----------


## terry57

A nice collection of flowers for the big guy.

----------


## terry57

> I imagine creating a thread like this takes a lot of time/thinking/effort!
> Can I green u?
> Perhaps a holiday in Bali is on the dance card!


Thanks for the green.

When I'm a geriatric banged up in a hospital bed I'll be able to look back at my travel threads and relive my trips. That's my motivation for doing them plus the punters get to have a gander as well.

Bali is not everybody's cup of tea but I love it. Get out of it to what one puts into it.  Easy as that mate.  I get around the joint.

----------


## terry57

The front entrance of a locals house, nice innit.

----------


## terry57

Pizza oven in the same back street.

----------


## terry57

Another classic Vespa I found down a back street. Check the gun out.

----------


## Looper

> I rent a motorcycle but bring my own helmet from home, wear gloves and proper shoes. I love the freedom the bike gives me but I'm real careful when I'm riding.


That is funny. I have always been worried about the crappy helmets on Phuket. Any serious impact and you may as well be wearing a piece of kitchen tupperware. But on Bali I was given a very robust full size helmet and it seemed like everyone was wearing one. Felt great and very safe.




> I'd never self drive simply because you never see anything as your eyes must be glued to the road. That's one reason, the other reason is its a pain in the arse. I could go on but we would be here all day.


One thing I noticed was that the roads are narrower then Phuket so when the traffic stops everything stops, mocys included, which is a bit of a pain. The traffic is a very bad but 2 wheels does give you an edge sometimes but no way would I hire 4 wheels without a driver.

The people are disarmingly friendly as you say and not in a calculating way. Very refeshing.

Anyway great thread. Cheers.

----------


## terry57

Another local trying to make an honest buck.

----------


## terry57

Much corruption going down in Bali concerning building permits being issued. This is a brand new hotel that has flouted every law in the book, its come to the attention of the highest office in Government and looks like it could be the fist hotel to be demolished.  :Smile:  Shit happens EH.

----------


## terry57

Seems to be the in thing to brick pave the streets around my end of town. The boys hard at it.

----------


## terry57

Awesome job there boys. Thanks for that.

----------


## terry57

There's a major hotel being knocked up next door to my hotel and as usual women do the heavy lifting.

----------


## terry57

I'm always amazed at the productivity the workers bang out. They ripped up this footpath, run the cables and had the footpath relayed in under 24 hours all by hand, picks and shovels.

----------


## terry57

Earn there money these guys and not much of it either.

----------


## terry57

The same street opposite side of the road the boys are rebuilding the drains and relaying the footpath. I sling them packets of smokes some days.

----------


## terry57

100 meters from the front of my hotel I enter the beach. all I need really.

----------


## terry57

There's many new hotels being built but these are soulless modern structures with no space for extensive gardens and out door areas. If one sees an entrance like this your on the money with a hotel with soul.

----------


## terry57

A nice relief added to this wall.

----------


## terry57

I find great amusement in what a human can use a motor cycle for, its great innit.

----------


## terry57

This bar has turned some old scrap Vespa's into bar stools.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Another old Vespa still banging around. These go forever and hold there price.

----------


## terry57

Same bike with some soliciting on the front. Urm, I've just had lunch so I'll pass thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Hey Tez, if you want to keep abreast of news in Bali have a gander at this:
Bali Hotels – Bali Travel – Bali Villas – | Bali Update – Bali News – Bali Advertise
It's a fair dinkum news sheet that you can get free in your inbox every week, if you sign up on the Bali Update link.

Looking at the gate to the beach, I'm guessing I know the pub you're staying at. Every time I go to Bali, I go to the beer garden for the buffet breakky. Problem is, as I come from Darwin, every time I walk in there from the airport, I am met with a chorus from fellow Darwinites all saying g'day.
It's a good spot.

----------


## terry57

This Vespa is a born again Mods ride straight out of the sixties. I would say a few English men would appreciate this one. Complete with multiple mirrors, lights and siren.  Love this stuff.

----------


## terry57

Another nice renovation on a bike. Don't know what it is but sure one of our members will.

----------


## Thetyim

Looks like a Kawasaki to me

----------


## Blue water dreaming

It's got 'Yamaha' stamped into the timing cover.

----------


## GRUMPY

> Hey Tez, if you want to keep abreast of news in Bali have a gander at this:
> Bali Hotels  Bali Travel  Bali Villas  | Bali Update  Bali News  Bali Advertise
> It's a fair dinkum news sheet that you can get free in your inbox every week, if you sign up on the Bali Update link.
> 
> Looking at the gate to the beach, I'm guessing I know the pub you're staying at. Every time I go to Bali, I go to the beer garden for the buffet breakky. Problem is, as I come from Darwin, every time I walk in there from the airport, I am met with a chorus from fellow Darwinites all saying g'day.
> It's a good spot.


I'm out of Darwin. Ludmilla.

Try baliexpat.com

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Not from the Shiers Street flats I hope. I once had a unit in Calma Gardens many moons ago.

----------


## GRUMPY

Just around the corner from the race course. Wells Street.

----------


## terry57

These bikes are quite common over here for people that want a bit more bang.

----------


## terry57

Another prime example of a Vespa.

----------


## terry57

Ok, time to get off the street and back on the beach where all this began. Stormy today and the lifeguard keeping an eye on things.

----------


## terry57

Even the dogs love the beach.

----------


## terry57

Traditional fisherman still net here everyday. Bloody good stuff to see them.

----------


## terry57

Another dude taking photos. Friendly guy.

----------


## terry57

Its kite flying season but one usually does not see them front up on the beach. Nice kite by the way.

----------


## terry57

These guys don't piss around when it comes to there kites.

----------


## terry57

Its been a massive 6 weeks in Bali, I'm very happy to get back to my room after banging around the joint all day. A nice atmosphere where I stay and I'm quite happy just to chill out.

----------


## terry57

Just to help the chill pill go down I'll finish this thread and trip off with a nice cold Guinness. Hoped you enjoyed my latest trip to Bali. Cheers.

----------


## misskit

Wonderful thread, Terry. Very enjoyable to view.

----------


## steve down under

Mate  all I can say is this thread is the Dogs Bollocks excellent  pics and stuff now all I need to  do is get my arse in gear and  book myself a break over there for a couple  of weeks  Terimah Kasih Banyak

----------

